# Reviews Kef Q900 and R900



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

well i have been looking at b&w and focal for an upgrade and i have always owned paradigm but i just heard both the kef q900 and r900 speakers and had a wow factor... any reviews on these... does anyone own some.. Thank you


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.stereophile.com/content/kef-q900-loudspeaker


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

great review thank you...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Another Q900
http://www.hometheater.com/content/kef-q900-speaker-system


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to agree today I listen to the Q700 and the sound was just open and detailed.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

s1000rr said:


> well i have been looking at b&w and focal for an upgrade and i have always owned paradigm but i just heard both the kef q900 and r900 speakers and had a wow factor... any reviews on these... does anyone own some.. Thank you


Those R900s are a sure pick and I'd definitely lean that way over B&W or Focal.


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

well i ordered the r900 will give a review when they arrived and have them all set up....


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What was the cost for the R900.


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

On AVSforum one member compared some Kef models to other speakers. Not the exact same models but it does seem they are giving off great vibes for HT.


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

Well retail in Canada for the r900 is 5000 but knowing some people I got a deal of course...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope to have my KEF Q900 and Q600 this Saturday.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

s1000rr said:


> well i ordered the r900 will give a review when they arrived and have them all set up....


 Very interesting. Do keep us updated!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

robsong said:


> Hope to have my KEF Q900 and Q600 this Saturday.


Then just for the fun of it - have fun and enjoy them!


----------

